

Semantic Tag Suggestions for WordPress - dangrossman
http://www.dangrossman.info/wp-calais-auto-tagger/

======
willz
I need some enlightenment on the tagging business. Do people really find
tagging useful? Do people really browse by tags?

Is there a site that uses tag in such a way that I can get something
substantial out of it?

I ask this because, for example, blogs all have tags and I click them
occasionally, but I never get much out of it.

